# شرائط الملحن عمانوئيل سعد



## oesi no (23 يوليو 2008)

شريط العـــ†ـــدرا و البطـــ†ـــل 
ساتر ميخائيل
سناء أسعد
نسرين
مينا يسري
سارة معروف
نرمين عادل
سهام أسعد
إيفون يوسف

الوجة الاول 

الوجة التانى 

شريط ليه سايبنى - كورال أبناء الملكوت

الوجة الاول 

الوجة الثانى 

شريط نهر العطايا  - المرنمة سارة معروف

الوجة الاول 

الوجة التانى 

شريط حبيب الطلبة 

الوجه الاول 

الوجه التانى 

الشريط الأول لفريق صوت الفادى - غـير قلبــــي

الوجه الاول 

الوجة التانى 

شريط " دق دق يا شاكوش " 

الوجه الاول 

الوجه التانى 

شريط ايديا النونو 

الوجه الاول 

الوجه التانى 

شريط أجنحة النسور (لأبناء كنيسة القديس العظيم الأنبا تكلا هيمانوت بالزقازيق)
يروى قصة حياة القديس العظيم تكلا هيمانوت الحبشى 

الوجه الاول 

الوجه التانى 

نقلا عن جروب الفنان عمانوئيل سعد على الفيس بوك 
الصفحه الرئيسيه للجروب من هنا 
جروب الفنان عمانوئيل سعد 

سلام ونعمه 
صلو من اجل استمرار الخدمة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شرائط الملحن عمانوئيل سعد*

مجموعة جميلة يا جوجو
ماتكسلش ودور على السى دى التانى
تسلم ايدك ياباشا​


----------



## oesi no (13 أكتوبر 2008)

> مجموعة جميلة يا جوجو
> ماتكسلش ودور على السى دى التانى
> تسلم ايدك ياباشا​


السى دى موجود 
بس كله موسيقى 
مفتكرش انه هينجح اوى يعنى​


----------



## magdy2007 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اوي علي الترانيم الجميلة جدا


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 أكتوبر 2008)

شرائط راااااائع يا جو 
مرسىىىىى على الشرائط 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (14 أكتوبر 2008)

شرائط رائعه
وربنا يبارك تعبك خير


----------



## ROWIS (14 أكتوبر 2008)

انا الحاجه الوحيده اللي بتعقدني في المنتديات الدينيه
انهم بيرفعوا الترانيم والافلام علي ال 4shared او Rapidshare
ارجوكم يا جماعه لما تجيبوا الحاجت الجميله قوي دي ارفعوها علي سيرفرات اسرع
www.Mediafire.com
files.to
egoshare
adrive.com
Zshare.net
Filefactory.com
Uploaded.to
Depositfiles
لو عيازين اسماء تانيه قولولي وانا اجبلكم
حرااام عليكوا عايزين نتمتع بالحاجت الجميله دي

بس اولا واخرا طبعا لازم اشكرك جدا جدا جدا علي المجموعه الهايله دي


----------



## oesi no (14 أكتوبر 2008)

> انا الحاجه الوحيده اللي بتعقدني في المنتديات الدينيه
> انهم بيرفعوا الترانيم والافلام علي ال 4shared او rapidshare
> ارجوكم يا جماعه لما تجيبوا الحاجت الجميله قوي دي ارفعوها علي سيرفرات اسرع
> www.mediafire.com
> ...


*الموضوع منقول *
*ومتقلقش مشرفين القسم حاليا بيرفعو على سيرفر المنتدى*
*اوعى تقول انه بطئ *
*روك هيولع فينا ساعتها*​


----------



## SALVATION (14 أكتوبر 2008)

_ميرسى كتيييير



​_


----------



## رومانى صبحى (14 يونيو 2010)

مجهود رائع مشكوووووووووووووووورعلية


----------



## kalimooo (15 يونيو 2010)




----------

